# What is the best dopaminergic drug for confidence ? ( no controlled substances )



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi friends, 

I have been researching for a while now. I am taking Citalopram to manage my serotonin and it is helping me a lot by defending against stress , and worry. However , i am lacking in regards to confidence , self esteem and motivation. I am nearly certain that i have to work on my dopamine. All my clues and reasearch point there ! Also My father had parkinssons and my grandma had Alzheimers. So may be dopamine would help fend off these as well. 

I am ruling out Ritalin and Adderal , dexedrine etc.. these i wouldn't be able to get online. 

I was thinking about the following 

1- Wellbutrin ( heared many people get confidence from it )
2- Selegiline ( heared that it is healthy)
3- Modafinil
4- A Dopamine agonist? Cabergoline , Mirapex, Requip?
5- Memantine


The best solution would be ofcourse something sustainable. Has any of the above been working for you for quite a while now? 

Thanks


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Modafinil (Provigil) is an excellent choice, but I would go with *Armodafinil (Nuvigil)* for now. Provigil is extremely expensive, $300-400 per month, while cephalon has a discount program for nuvigil so that it only comes out to $50 per month for 150mg pills. I currently take nuvigil but only 75mg, so for $50 i am set for 2 months.

Nuvigil is the purified R-isomer of provigil and I currently take it. I have taken both provigil and nuvigil and definitely prefer nuvigil. I am currently on nuvigil and it is a smoother drug in terms of side effects. (the R-isomer of provigil is given credit for most of its positive effects).

Provigil was more stimulating and similar feeling to amphetamines, of course much less intense. It commonly gives people headaches, increased blood pressure, and more anxiety.

On Nuvigil I have experienced no headaches, increased blood pressure, and if anything less anxiety because it makes me more sociable and energetic.

just my 2 cents

- mr t


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

better then ritilin?


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

yea its good stuff


----------



## BISHOP1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm kind of in your same boat man. My motivation, confidence and self esteem sucks. Took a 20mg IR adderall a couple months ago and i felt like a new person. I also took, pregabalin and phenibut the same day but the boost from the adderall was obvious. Tried cabergoline and it constipated the **** outta me (ha) and i was very emotional at the time. Haven't noticed much with selegiline. I'm actually going to be giving selegiline and modafinil a shot this week. I've been using benzos and modafinil lately and it helps with being outgoing but I tend to abuse the benzos :/ 

I feel the same in regards to the issues you think u need to work on. Let me know what you end up doing. I want to approach this with a cognitive approach as well, but the desire to to even that is pretty low.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

*Urgent info neeeded!*

URGENT INFO NEEDED!

wait so modafinil can help with confidence?!
im taking dexamphet at the moment, not every day because that stuff is bad but when needed. even though its a huge step down id prefer a drug that can boost my confidence, if i took this and it helped with my confidence i know for a fact i would have less anxiety.

please give me more info guys as im seeing my psychiatrist tomorrow and would be able to get it.
also, are there 'controlled' substances that increase confidence without the chance of feeling more 'edgy' no ampthetmines or ritain please. or anti psychotics, or SSRI's


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did, cabergoline increase sex drive? but it probably made u depressed?

So... Provigil do you develop a tolarance too that? and is it still effective too take it everyday? no come down or crash? depression?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Do NOT touch dopamine agonists IMO, they are extremely dangerous for their few benefits. Look up DAWS(dopamine agonist withdrawal syndrome). It is most likely the worst withdrawal I have heard of for psych meds. They are for Parkinson's patients only who require the medication for life. There is usually no recovery from DAWS and is life long, just not worth it.

Nuvigil or Forfivo are my suggestions for your situation.

http://www.drugs.com/forfivo-xl.html


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

If you try provigil, start small. It is a weird drug. When I take it makes my blood pressure really high, if you try it then go to the pharmacy and take your BP. The first time I took a whole pill my teeth went numb and I felt out of my body.

Wellbutrin makes me anxious, gives me a weird insecure feeling and at the same time I feel like laughing, and too much makes my concentration bad. I need to play around with the dose more and and combine it with a stim, like caffeine, but for the most part don't think it helps me.

Maybe try Anaracetam. I bought a small 10mg sample off ebay. It seems to give me a little bit of energy/motivation (I only do a tiny bit). I drink a tiny bit of caffeine with it. I know there is a dopamine effect b/c it affects my libido much the way wellbutrin and adderall does (though adderall was actually better).


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr House said:


> Do NOT touch dopamine agonists IMO, they are extremely dangerous for their few benefits. Look up DAWS(dopamine agonist withdrawal syndrome). It is most likely the worst withdrawal I have heard of for psych meds. They are for Parkinson's patients only who require the medication for life. There is usually no recovery from DAWS and is life long, just not worth it.
> 
> Nuvigil or Forfivo are my suggestions for your situation.
> 
> http://www.drugs.com/forfivo-xl.html


DAMN they seem dangerous!! May be Nuvigil is the solution here.. . Isn't Forvivo the same as Wellbutrin?


----------

